
The New Wilderness - burlesona
https://idlewords.com/2019/06/the_new_wilderness.htm
======
burlesona
I appreciate the term "ambient privacy," which I hadn't heard described that
way before. The environmental metaphor makes a lot of sense as well.

I'm curious what others on HN make of this, but for me it was an interesting
and very well articulated stance on privacy that helped focus and clarify some
of the things I've been thinking about lately.

Thank you for writing this, Maciej!

~~~
idlewords
Thank you for your kind comments! I'm not sure "ambient privacy" is the best
coinage, but I wanted to put a word to something I think it's important to
defend.

